# Millipede Shed photos



## Kimix (Mar 1, 2009)

Over a month ago one of my Ghana Red Banded's made a cave on the bottom of the tank against the glass and decided to stay there. 

3 Weeks ago I caught him doing this. 
(these are his gonopods I believe)







He pulled them back inside when the flash went off







During the past week his color turned extremely dull and there was no movement in his legs whatsoever, I thought he had died..

But just now.. I found this  







Special thanx to the millipede for shedding in such an opportune photo spot.


----------



## J.huff23 (Mar 1, 2009)

Awesome. Thats the first time I haveever seen a millipede shed. Very well done!


----------



## szappan (Mar 2, 2009)

j.everson23 said:


> Awesome. Thats the first time I haveever seen a millipede shed. Very well done!


Yeah me too!  I've never kept them, I'm more into carnivores I guess.  So thanks for the pics!  Very nice.     :clap:


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Mar 2, 2009)

Excellent photos, thanks for sharing! This is a seldom-observed behavior since they bury, very cool.


----------



## deathwing (Mar 2, 2009)

Naughty little pede... does he have cagemates? I think she needs a girl right now.


----------



## Kimix (Mar 2, 2009)

I have 2.2 of these, and will be quite thrilled if he decides to take a girlfriend  lol

Here's the update 24hrs later. 
Apparently the legs are the yummiest part of the shed since they are all gone.


----------



## deathwing (Mar 5, 2009)

typo sorry, i mean "he"

Centi and Milli eats their shed, they are too secretive.

I wonder if those shed can kill cancer cells.


----------

